# Anyone out there?



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there anyone on this forum that is realated to Kailey and Jackson?

Kailey's pedigree
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=239077

Jackson's pedigree
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=288960


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender's great grandpa is also CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS

But that's all I can see. 

Lana


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

That is cool!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes...........


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What is Tucker's register name?


----------

